# Quorn Question



## TAB (Aug 27, 2009)

A bit of an odd question, but I am trying to find out if visitors to Cyprus would be able to bring me Quorn vegetarian mince from the UK when they visit? Its rather pricey over here so it would be worth my asking people to bring a couple of packs when they come if they can. thanks (Chilled stuff not the frozen kind)


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

TAB said:


> A bit of an odd question, but I am trying to find out if visitors to Cyprus would be able to bring me Quorn vegetarian mince from the UK when they visit? Its rather pricey over here so it would be worth my asking people to bring a couple of packs when they come if they can. thanks (Chilled stuff not the frozen kind)


Chilly's in Limassol have a large range of Quorn goods at very reasonable prices, it may be worth visiting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Chilly's in Limassol have a large range of Quorn goods at very reasonable prices, it may be worth visiting.


There is also a branch of Chilly's in Paphos if that is where you are going to be living.


----------

